# Magic Marzipan - Has Anyone Read It?



## cami (Mar 29, 2011)

I stumbled across this book, Magic Marzipan by Franz Ziegler, and I wanted to know if any of you had read it. I haven't been able to find any reviews on it, and was hoping some of you might have an opinion. It looks great, but comes with a hefty price. Or perhaps a suggestion for another marzipan book.



Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------

